
Bayesian Inference Lectures [video] - user2994cb
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9v9IXDsJkktefQzX39wC2YG07vw7DsQ_
======
user2994cb
I came across this series of YouTube videos by Aubrey Clayton on Bayesian
Inference (based on Ed Jaynes' book, 'Probability Theory: The Logic of
Science') that I thought explained the fundamental ideas extraordinarly well
but judging by the viewing figures, are not widely known.

